# best placement for 2.1 sound system



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

hi,
not sure if this is the correct thread for this but recently redid my PC room and have changed a few things....
got laminate flooring now so looks completely different. what i wanted to know is how this would different effect my sub would have now the room is abit more "echoey".

here's the setup: 3 PCs on floor (not on rug). have my 2.1 system on my desk with my monitor.

have looked around and saw people putting there sub-woofer on the floor for maximum bass...also heard that putting it on the same surface as your base unit can mess up your hdd (or other parts) when pumping up the volume......

not sure if there's a thread already on this.......any suggestions??


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

A sub-woofer placed in a corner will tend to sound louder than one placed away from walls. Likewise, one placed one the floor will sound louder than one placed on a desktop. Whether they sound "better" is up to your opinion only.

As far as the sub messing with the components of your PC's - I doubt it.

Put it where it sounds best to you and don't worry abut it.


----------

